
Ask HN: What's the best piece of relationship advice you got? - stdlin
In general when it comes to a relationship of any kind
======
Bostonian
I don't have an answer, but I'll observe that there are many more relationship
books targeted to women than men. Are there are any books for men that people
suggest?

